# Indian Moon Moth (Actias selene)



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey, I've just bought some eggs of the indian moon moth online, should be arriving in a day or 2.

While I've read up on basic care theres seems to be rather limited material on the subject. Anyone here kept them before? got any tips? and if you've kept them, what setup were you using?

Thanks 

(these will be my first real invert pets since the stick insects...)


----------



## andie (Sep 23, 2007)

I kept them about 20 yrs ago ish, extremely easy to keep, i kept the larvae in a 2 foot aquarium at room temp with their food plant Rhododendron which you can find growing wild in the woods and fortunatley available all year round. I would just lay this on the floor as it lives long enough without water and dissapears very quickly as the caterpillars grow. I used a vase to put the food in so it was easier to keep clean when they got bigger (monster caterpillars ), just make sure you plug the top up to stop them falling in and drowning. When they are about to pupate they will start to wander about so just make sure you have plenty of thin stick branches for them to build their cocoons in.I put the pupae in something like a keep net which i made from fine nylon mesh or you could use a flexarium to allow them enough room to expand their wings after hatching. The adults dont feed and only last a few days sadly but will mate and lay eggs all over the netting. Im sorry i cant remember how long the stages lasted as it was ages ago, but as i said they are very easy and great fun to look after.


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks. I have the eggs now, in a small container waiting to hatch.

I was planning to make a mesh cage of my own (its not hard, and flexariums are expensive for what they are)... we have rhodedendron in the garden as well as a fair few of their other food plants.

thanks btw for the advice about the sticks for pupating.


----------



## andie (Sep 23, 2007)

Your caterpillars will need the young fresh shoots to start with, they consume a vast amount of leaves so if you can, get your leaves from the woods otherwise say goodbye to yours lol


----------



## pecks (Dec 29, 2007)

uy a cheap mesh laundry basket, I kept mine in small hatchling boxes untill the caterpillars reached an appropriate size. When they hatch dont forget to give them time to eat their egg shell. They are lovly moths, have fun!


----------



## zirliz (Nov 15, 2006)

How long do these take to hatch? 
I got some cocoons also,


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

Hedgewitch said:


> Hey, I've just bought some eggs of the indian moon moth online, should be arriving in a day or 2.
> 
> While I've read up on basic care theres seems to be rather limited material on the subject. Anyone here kept them before? got any tips? and if you've kept them, what setup were you using?
> 
> ...


Why cant you just get a nice mantid like normal bug keepers? lol


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

You answered your own question there moose... _normal_ bug keepers.

And if you mean hatching from eggs Zirliz I believe its about 14 days. Cocoons I couldn't tell you.


----------



## pecks (Dec 29, 2007)

97% of animal live on earth has no spine! i reckon any one keeping inverts is pretty normal? :blush: i say this as a roach lover!


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

^nah I'm an old friend of moose, and she knows I'm not normal 

Even by the standards of those who keep bugs...


----------



## dark (Feb 29, 2008)

i all so have these little follows they hatched out three days ago . don't seem overly keen on rhododendron but seem happily munching on the round leaf eucalyptus . cute little fellows but mantis my thing .


----------

